# Problems with WPA2 AES on hidden SSID with static IP address



## johnyhigh (Mar 14, 2011)

I run an access point using WPA2 AES with static IP address and hidden SSID. I tried to configure Kindle 3 (Wifi) using manual settings, providing 8 character passphase (symbols, alphabets and numbers), however it fails to connect. I have all my other devices like laptops, iPads and Samsung Tabs that connnect successfully to the Wifi.
Anyone facing the same problem? My kindle runs Sw version 3.1.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Try un-hiding your SSID. Some people _have_ managed to get hidden SSID's to work but a lot of people report it as problematic.

I've also heard it reported that having spaces in the password (eg "1234 5678") causes problems and changing to eg "12345678" helps.

You may have to take out some of the symbols as well, or at least try different symbols. I can't tell you which ones will and won't work, I've no idea I'm afraid.

Some people have found the only way to get it working is to get a new router, especially if your current one is a few years old (the manufacturers tend not to update the firmware for older kit).

I know this is annoying, however from the number of people on here with WiFi problems it does seem that the Kindle is happiest with a plain simple new-ish router with WPA2 and doesn't seem anything like as happy with anything complicated.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

One other thing that may help - try changing the AES setting to TKIP.  Some devices seem to prefer TKIP for some reason.


----------

